# Front Speaker upgrade



## wiggum (May 14, 2010)

I currently have the Chorus II L/R and the Academy center. My other speakers are Definitive tech BPVX on the Side and the BPVX/P for the rear. I just installed a new screen and feel that the Klipsch speakers are just too wide for the room. I also have a HSU 15 inch sub in the room

What speakers should I be looking at to match the Definitive. The Bipolar fronts are not that great for me as I don't have the room to leave much space on the sides and only about 8 inches to the rear wall.

Do I need speakers with self powered subs if I have the external sub? I listened to the B&W CM9 and loved them, but would love to get away a tad cheaper if I don't need the powered subs. 

Not sure what to do lol.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

You don't need the built in powered woofers at all with a dedicated sub in your system. I suggest looking at the BP10B, 8B, or 6B and put the money saved towards another Hsu 15" sub.


----------



## wiggum (May 14, 2010)

With the BP10 would it be a good fit with the speaker being about 8 inches from rear wall and maybe 3-5 inches from side wall and possibly less if I angle the speaker inward to the center of room?

I have to listen to them. I was not impressed with the 8080's. I love my chorus and academy speakers but when I was listening to the CM9's with and the center channel I felt a crispness was missing on my home speakers that the newer ones have. Crosseover maybe?


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm not understanding your posts fully. The B&W CM9's do not have powered subs, so maybe you are referring to the Def Tech's. The B&W's crossover is but one reason why you find them enjoyable. 

8" away from the back wall is not enough room for bipolar speakers, and 3-5" from the side walls is bad for any speaker not designed for such placement. I would consider some serious room treatment on these side walls, 4-6" fiberglass or rockwool panels would do wonders for you.


----------



## wiggum (May 14, 2010)

I thought that the cm9 had a powered sub but i was wrong. I can do the room treatments but then the speaker would be nearly touching the treatment.. with my 110 screen the sides are so limited.. 

I have to listen to the bp10.. what center matches that?

I was also looking into the b&w 683 as well


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

As there is no matching center for the BP series, it appears that you would have to look to the BP 2010 series CS 8040HD.

The B&W 683 is probably the biggest bang for the buck in B&W's whole line up, IMO it has at least 90% of the CM9's performance.


----------



## wiggum (May 14, 2010)

I fell in love with the CM9 speakers. The 683 I didn't ask to hear, but I think I will go back and give it a listen. 

As for the treatments is there a good place to get them? Do I just do the area around the speakers or the entire room?

I'm also thinking of moving my BPVX/p from the rears (6 and 7 speaker position) and moving them to the sides (4 and 5 positions.)

The BPVX/P are the powered version. In the 6 and 7 position they are hardly used


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The CM9 is a wonderful speaker, it is a better speaker than the 683, no doubt. Just realize that as you ascend the ladder in price, the performance benefits become smaller and smaller for the money spent. Example: CM9 costs roughly twice what the 683 does, it is not twice as good.

I would first concern myself with first reflections off the near side walls. For room treatment questions I will defer you to the expertise our Acoustics Forum has to offer. 

:T http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/


----------



## wiggum (May 14, 2010)

Will do.. Hopefully the 683 is an upgrade to the Chorus II and academy speakers. This is for HT only. 

Going to audition the 683 in the next day or two.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The Klipsch and the B&W are both very good speakers... and are polar opposites. Listening in your home may reveal that you like one more than the other.

Make sure you can return any purchase if you are not completely satisfied.


----------



## wiggum (May 14, 2010)

Sorry for the delay. I have not had a time to re audition anything. I'd like to compare the 683's to the Studio 60's as well. SO many choices these days. It is going to be so hard to part with the Chorus and academy center. I am hoping that the 683 or the Studio's will sound as good.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to us, wiggum.

If the Chorus are doing it for you, why the change?


----------



## wiggum (May 14, 2010)

I want something a little thinner.. very tight fit basically against the side walls and the screen right on otherside


----------

